# A few pics from last weekend



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm really sorry I haven't been around much lately. I still love you guys I promise  We've been super busy training and since spring has gotten here and it's tattoo season I've been working like crazy. 
Last Saturday we did get a chance to go up to the Redding Dog Sports Expo. It was a ton of fun. Dosia did the fun jump with Splash Dogs and we also did a weight pull demo with Celeste and Dakota  here's a few pics of Dosia doing what he loves 

Being a good boy waiting for his turn on the dock 









Showing him where the ramp is to get out 









Go get that ducky









His first little awkward jump lol. He kinda slipped at the end of the dock


















Now your gettin it 









Splash


















Wooo hoooo!!!!!!


















Duck face 









We had a ton of fun. Dosia never wants to stop lol. There a Splash Dogs comp. that starts this Tuesday were really hoping to make it up too. I may miss it as the starter in my truck is going out  but were going to do our best to make it out. Dosia loves it and it's really good for him to get out and be a part of a sport like this.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well thats sucks the Comp is during the week. Great pics!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea I know. They should do it on the weekend  I'm going to have to figure out a babysitter situation too since Ryan drives to the bay for work those two days


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

awesome pics! look at D just goin for it! sorry bout ur starter though, that always sux.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok I just got an email the girl gave me the wrong dates lol it's starting on June 15th so that's a Friday


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> awesome pics! look at D just goin for it! sorry bout ur starter though, that always sux.


It should be all good now. I have another month to get it fixed


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Theres my main man! Good to hear from you, try to come around more often!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Very cool pics Krystal!!! Thanks for posting them up.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> Theres my main man! Good to hear from you, try to come around more often!


 I totally will we've just been busy. I'll make more time for you guys I promise 


Elvisfink said:


> Very cool pics Krystal!!! Thanks for posting them up.


Thanks Doug  he's having a blast with dock diving. He's so happy when he's up on the dock


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Great pics, :love2: love Dosia!


----------



## Pit75Bull (Jan 15, 2012)

Awesome!! I can't wait to get my little girl to the docks! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

It was great seeing you guys out there! Dosia looks great, and I'm glad you liked the pictures.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

WOW! Dosia looks like a pro out there Krystal! Great photos too.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I love the ducky picture! Great shots Krystal


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Celeste thank you so much for taking the pics they turned out great 

Thanks for the wonderful comments guys


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Great pictures , he looks so good. That looks like a blast I cant wait until the group up here gets there pool to start trying this out.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Angel  I bet your pups will have super fun with this  we've got two Bullies up here that are great jumpers  the short blue one always has a vest on though, I think he might just sink without one lol


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm sure you could find some blue neoprene and sew it into a vest for him and put a nice big S patch on his chest.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Loll  he needs a cape.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

YES! Some of that football jersey material so it doesn't hold water and won't effect his jumps. LOL!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

looks like a lot of fun.. ive been wanting to get Daisy into Splash Dogs, but they dont really have it very close to me..


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

There is going to be one in Sac next month or so I believe. Is that too far? We're going to try and make that one as well


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Man Dosia lookin good jumpin off the dock.. Awesome pics!!! So this is his favorite outlet these days ?. ?.. Very cool that he's taken to it. The best dog I seen was lab named Sparky that won a ESPN competition back in 2000, I had a son of his .. they could hit 20 ft mark with ease. Its like leopards and Mt. Lions(cougars/puma) on jumps higher the other further more naturally.. Do you still have him work his drag? Hes a good un, and I bet with a lil excercise and nutrition boosts he'll do great but do the same tricks as the dog men (mushers too) ..  He'll hit that 20 in nuttin flat and I bet now you can get him to jump from shoreside? bet he gets all kinds of practice, Good show Dosia! Thanks for sharing these pics are really good.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Its about 4hrs away.. don't even know if she'd jump.. she will into a river or lake, but not a swimming pool


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Man Dosia lookin good jumpin off the dock.. Awesome pics!!! So this is his favorite outlet these days ?. ?.. Very cool that he's taken to it. The best dog I seen was lab named Sparky that won a ESPN competition back in 2000, I had a son of his .. they could hit 20 ft mark with ease. Its like leopards and Mt. Lions(cougars/puma) on jumps higher the other further more naturally.. Do you still have him work his drag? Hes a good un, and I bet with a lil excercise and nutrition boosts he'll do great but do the same tricks as the dog men (mushers too) ..  He'll hit that 20 in nuttin flat and I bet now you can get him to jump from shoreside? bet he gets all kinds of practice, Good show Dosia! Thanks for sharing these pics are really good.


Thanks a ton Stan  he really has taken to this and is really making me proud. I stupidly hurt myself again a little while back so we hadn't practiced as much as we would have likes to but he has been making great progress. He is doing really good with his drag training as well  we did 2 WP demos at the Dog Sports Expo and he peeled the whole carpet up with his giant tire. It was pretty funny. One little girl really adored him and wanted to sit on his tire and go for a ride but her mom was not having any of that lol. I told her we use my 4 year old as extra weight all it time it's cool  that boy is a super mush when it comes to little kids  He and my son are pretty much inseparable. 
Any who there are a few pulls down south and one up in WA that I'm hoping to make it to in the next few months. I think one I get him back on his good diet and exercise routine he's gunna rock the rails. Boy really does love to work 


cEElint said:


> Its about 4hrs away.. don't even know if she'd jump.. she will into a river or lake, but not a swimming pool


Dosia was like that at first too. He was very hesanant and unsure. I think mostly cause he'd never really had much time in a pool and the distance can be quite intimidating for them. I think sinse she loves the water and swimming she would do great with this. Try to find a decoy that really gets her prey drive going. I use the ducks cause they have funky squeakers in that that kinda sound like your strangling a duck. They drive him absolutely crazy and they're in the discount bins in Walmart  if you have and docks with boat ramps around your area that is a great place to start. That's where we started. I walked down the boat ramp into the water with him first and just did some fetching with him at first to get him warmed up and then he knew where to go to get out. When we actually went up on the dock I knelt down next to him and threw the duck somewhat close but far enough for a small jump. At first he didn't know what to do and was hesatant so I splashed my hand into the water and splashed at the duck and it made him crazy enough to jump lol. He's a freakin mad man in the river too. Freaking dog can hold his breath longer than most people I know. It's kind of amazing actually. I posted a vid on my Facebook about his special rock lol watch it if you get a chance he holds his breath for days in his little pool 

Here's a pic up in Trinity. I don't know how the hell he did it either that shit was cold lol.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Haha.. that pic is great. But yea, I have 2 lakes 30 min away


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

great pics!! D is looking good!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Thanks a ton Stan  he really has taken to this and is really making me proud. I stupidly hurt myself again a little while back so we hadn't practiced as much as we would have likes to but he has been making great progress. He is doing really good with his drag training as well  we did 2 WP demos at the Dog Sports Expo and he peeled the whole carpet up with his giant tire. It was pretty funny.* One little girl really adored him and wanted to sit on his tire and go for a ride but her mom was not having any of that lol. I told her we use my 4 year old as extra weight all it time it's cool  that boy is a super mush when it comes to little kids  He and my son are pretty much inseparable.
> Any who there are a few pulls down south and one up in WA that I'm hoping to make it to in the next few months. I think one I get him back on his good diet and exercise routine he's gunna rock the rails. Boy really does love to work *


:cheers::cheers: :goodpost:


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Are you going to enter the September competition? Also, there's classes in the fall.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I had a reply all typed out and friggen got aten.

That would be a fantastic idea though! Bring sleds and have the audience volunteer as weight.

Dosia is doing great! He'll improve with time! Hell, Dakota jumped 11'1 during his class, 16'1 at his first jump, and now he jumps around 20-21, his best is 21'3. Never saw that coming when he first started out, a light clicks and they start to get it. Just keep doing a great job with him!

There were several other Pit Bull-type dogs that were there, some were clear mixes, one good looking boy I liked.

The bully mentioned is Gunner, he makes the funniest noises while waiting in line. His vest is a gun/retriever vest used to warm/keep the dogs dry. I want to get Alice one but those things are $50 a pop.









I liked this boy









This sweet gal









I think they said this gal was like Pit/Shepherd, something like that, still very young









They said she was a pit mix, who knows









Danger, colored similar to Alice but not as rich. She's a good jumper too.









And this boy who didn't jump


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

The second pic, he was a beautiful boy but man I really wanted to smack his owner. He was so freakin rude it was unreal. His dog kept lunging and going after other dogs and he damn near knocked an older woman over when he went after her dog. He got warned to control his dog or he was going to have to leave. 
Gunner is a pretty boy but his owner is kind of an air head lol. 
Yea were going to enter all the jumps we can but I don't think well be doing the classes. It's too far of a drive when I have a dock to practice at about 3 mins from the house


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I didn't catch much of the drama since I was on the dock mostly. Though I did see the jerks who shoved/tossed their dogs in. One wouldn't go near her owner afterward.

And yeah... I'm just.. ugh.. about them.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea that was really sad. That poor dog looked traumatized after getting pushed in. Poor baby. If I was working for them I would have asked a lot more people to leave. I can't stand seeing people be so disrespectful. That guy and his dog scared that poor lady and it's no surprise she's afraid of this breed when all she sees is owners like that.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Since they were putting the event on through Splash Dogs they had to follow their rules. :/

A lot of people were getting pissed at their dogs for not jumping, the guys who had that black and tan kept making snide comments like "Way to let your dad down dog" 

Then again, it's hard to put on an event with so many dogs (70 I think) and not get a few duds.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Very nice pics :]... Love water dogs


----------

